# Rapeseed Oil



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone know what benefits there are from feeding Refined Rapeseed oil?

Does anyone feed it?!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Good source of Vitamin E - I have written longer posts in this forum before about oils and fats with some well supported links to Essential Fatty Acids and oils that are promoted as "the" main ingredient is fancy priced off the shelf doggie food supplements and what the active ingredient is in real life and what more common food item provides the same. 

Our dogs only get it via it's use in human home cooked food left overs, fried rice for example, or to liven up something else like a lump of chicken that needs a wash and flash fry.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Rapeseed (Canola) does not contain anywhere near as much Omega 3 as Flax Seed (Linseed) Oil however neither is really as good as FBO (Fish Body Oils) for dogs.

The reason being that plant based sources of Omega 3 contain ALA (alpha linolic acid) which has to be converted by the body to DHA and EPA.

This is an inefficient way of obtaining DHA/EPA so it is better to give Fish Body Oils for these EFAs.


Omega 3s are useful as they anti infllammatory so good for joint issues as well as the brain, heart and eyesight.

I do not give my dogs rapeseed oil, they get raw and tinned fish high in Omega 3s regularly (pilchards, sardines, mackeral) plus Fish Body Oils and Vitamin E capsules (the former depletes the body of the latter so must be added)


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok thanks for reply 

I have got a couple of bottles of a supplement containing it given to me to try on my itchy dog. So far he has had soft and runny motions so am guessing its the oil  He normally has salmon oil but for 4 days has had the other oil instead and not looking good so far!


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Rapeseed (Canola) does not contain anywhere near as much Omega 3 as Flax Seed (Linseed) Oil however neither is really as good as FBO (Fish Body Oils) for dogs.
> 
> The reason being that plant based sources of Omega 3 contain ALA (alpha linolic acid) which has to be converted by the body to DHA and EPA.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

He gets 1 or 2 tins of sardines a week and usually salmon oil (as well as some other supplements for skin and itchyness) He is fed totally raw but I am not brave enough to try raw fish 

Think I will discard the new bottles and go back to the salmon oil


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Kc Mac said:


> Ok thanks for reply
> 
> I have got a couple of bottles of a supplement containing it given to me to try on my itchy dog. So far he has had soft and runny motions so am guessing its the oil  He normally has salmon oil but for 4 days has had the other oil instead and not looking good so far!


Too much oil will affect the stools.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Too much oil will affect the stools.


I know that hence I stopped the salmon oil and tried the new supplement. Buddy gets the same quantity of oil but the new oil has different oils in it which I am guessing is not agreeing with him 

He has had the salmon oil and weekly tins of fish (and oil fish comes in) with no issues at all for months but the 4 days of new one is what I assume is causing adverse effects


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Start with a mackerel minced up with a cleaver move to rough lumps then give your dog he whole fish to play with.


----------

